# Big Apple Cube Clash 2016



## bigbee99 (Nov 30, 2015)

Get ready for the Big Apple Cube Clash 2016!! The event list will be 2-5, 7, OH, BLD and Clock. The competition will take place in Astoria, NY at St. John's Prep School Cafeteria on February 27th. Competitors will register and pay online. The competitor limit is 140. The cutoffs might change depending on what happens the day of. If you have any questions, feel free to leave them in this thread or e-mail me from the contact tab on the cubingusa page. Everyone should come to this competition!!!


----------



## henrysavich (Nov 30, 2015)

That events list is way too ambitious schedule-wise


----------



## biscuit (Nov 30, 2015)

henrysavich said:


> That events list is way too ambitious schedule-wise



Looking at the schedule it does look reasonable. If any delays happen, it would fall behind pretty easily, but since it's going a bit latter than most, it could be doable


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 30, 2015)

Definitely going to try to come to this, if I end up coming I have four gen3 pro timers and mats you guys can use.
Edit: I'm going!


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase!


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 30, 2015)

I'll be there.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 1, 2015)

wooooow
1 week later and I could have been there
That makes 3 comps that I have missed by 1 week


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 1, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> wooooow
> 1 week later and I could have been there
> That makes 3 comps that I have missed by 1 week



Aw that sucks


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 3, 2015)

Ummm, the registration says it's closed at only 32 people.


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 3, 2015)

Matt11111 said:


> Ummm, the registration says it's closed at only 32 people.



Um, yeah, what's up with that?


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 3, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Um, yeah, what's up with that?



This kind of stuff happens sometimes, I think. I remember Alex saying, "One person comp sounds fun," when registration was accidentally closed. Things should be all good soon. Stay positive my friend.


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Matt11111 said:


> Ummm, the registration says it's closed at only 32 people.



Some details need to be worked out with the venue, so we closed registration temporarily because the competitor limit will probably need to be adjusted. It should be back up in the next few days ^_^


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 3, 2015)

Oh, okay. I might need to register sooner then. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Matt11111 said:


> Oh, okay. I might need to register sooner then. Thanks for the heads-up.



No problem! I'll probably post again once registration is open again.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm very excited to see you guys there. My 5x5 times have gotten much better and I'm looking forward to putting in a official time. the other day I got a 2:01.75. Maybe I'll get to the second round for the first time.

Does anyone know if there will be a chance to do a 5x5 average or just singles?


----------



## cityzach (Dec 4, 2015)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a chance to do a 5x5 average or just singles?



If you can solve the cube under the cut off time (probably 2:00-2:30) in your first 2 solves then you'll be able to complete your average


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Dec 4, 2015)

cityzach said:


> If you can solve the cube under the cut off time (probably 2:00-2:30) in your first 2 solves then you'll be able to complete your average



Thanks. If I can shave a little time off my solves I will be able to average in that range. Do I only need to do one solve under the cutoff or average under the cutoff?


----------



## cityzach (Dec 4, 2015)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> Thanks. If I can shave a little time off my solves I will be able to average in that range. Do I only need to do one solve under the cutoff or average under the cutoff?



All you need is 1 solve under the cut off


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 4, 2015)

cityzach said:


> All you need is 1 solve under the cut off



You're so helpful b


----------



## StubbsCubing (Dec 5, 2015)

Rip, I wish I could've came :c


----------



## cityzach (Dec 5, 2015)

bigbee99 said:


> You're so helpful b



Thanks fam I try ))


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 5, 2015)

StubbsCubing said:


> Rip, I wish I could've came :c



what do you mean? its happening still, reg will be reopened when they find out venue limit


----------



## StubbsCubing (Dec 6, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> what do you mean? its happening still, reg will be reopened when they find out venue limit


It's too far for me to travel.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 6, 2015)

Wait did the date just change or something


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 7, 2015)

brandbest1 said:


> Wait did the date just change or something



Unfortunately, the venue had made a commitment for March 5th a year ago, and the only available date was the February 27th. Please let us know if you are no longer able to make it to this competition and a refund will be issued.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 7, 2015)

bigbee99 said:


> Unfortunately, the venue had made a commitment for March 5th a year ago, and the only available date was the February 27th. Please let us know if you are no longer able to make it to this competition and a refund will be issued.



Welp, I'm all for competitions being pushed forward a week. First stop on the Big Apple Hype Train. I'll probably sign up for this. I really don't have a ton going o... Aw crud, I might have a Mathcounts competition.... wait... nope... That's the chapter competition, and that's on a Tuesday night. Never mind, the state competition is at the end of March. I'll be able to show up for this!


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 7, 2015)

Matt11111 said:


> Welp, I'm all for competitions being pushed forward a week. First stop on the Big Apple Hype Train. I'll probably sign up for this. I really don't have a ton going o... Aw crud, I might have a Mathcounts competition.... wait... nope... That's the chapter competition, and that's on a Tuesday night. Never mind, the state competition is at the end of March. I'll be able to show up for this!



yay!!


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 12, 2015)

60 people have already registered and paid, register soon before all the spots fill up!


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 12, 2015)

bigbee99 said:


> 60 people have already registered and paid, register soon before all the spots fill up!



I'm probably going to sign up this weekend.


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 19, 2015)

Over 90 people have already registered! If you're planning to attend, register soon!


----------



## Chris Choi (Dec 21, 2015)

I live like 12.6 miles away from there. I have never been to any cubing competition in my life. I started cubing a little less than a year ago. I heard that some people go for the experience and the thrills. Should I come? Also, please include a few tips for my first competition (if you have been to one). I know that many videos cover it, but if you feel that they don't cover something, feel free to tell me.


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 21, 2015)

Definitely come, its lots of fun
I find out tonight if i can go or not  i really hope i can because they rarely have 2x2 in MD and I'm almost done EG-1, averaging like 2.7 right now with that and CLL.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 22, 2015)

Chris Choi said:


> I live like 12.6 miles away from there. I have never been to any cubing competition in my life. I started cubing a little less than a year ago. I heard that some people go for the experience and the thrills. Should I come? Also, please include a few tips for my first competition (if you have been to one). I know that many videos cover it, but if you feel that they don't cover something, feel free to tell me.



Of course you should come, there's not much you need to know before going to comps. Just bring your cubes, I believe there are some guides on YouTube about competing, but everything will be explained at the comp.


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 22, 2015)

Registered


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 22, 2015)

(sigh) I know I ask this for every competition, but how many people are going to 3x3 round 2? 36?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Dec 22, 2015)

Signed up because I am probably going! :tu

Should be fun to hang out with East Coasters.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 22, 2015)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Signed up because I am probably going! :tu
> 
> Should be fun to hang out with East Coasters.



See you there, Walker!

Just so the organizers know, I might have a few friends from school coming with me, but I don't think they'll be able to compete, as the registration is filling up. So you might want to get a little extra pizza.


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 27, 2015)

Matt11111 said:


> (sigh) I know I ask this for every competition, but how many people are going to 3x3 round 2? 36?



It will be decided day of.


----------



## NJ Cuber (Dec 29, 2015)

Very saddened by the date of this competition because my family is 99.9% certain that we are going to have a birthday party for my brother on that day


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 9, 2016)

OK, so I recently got some news about the Mathcounts competition I think I mentioned earlier. The school that had hosted the competition for the last 9 years can't for some reason. So my school volunteered for Wednesday the 24th or Friday the 26th. But then the person who runs the competitions can't make it to the school's neighborhood, so another school in Brooklyn volunteered. They want to hold the competition on the 26th, but considering the mess that organizing these competitions is (not to mention the additional plot twist of trying to find a new school at which to have the competition) for all I know, the competition could end up being Saturday the 27th. If that is so, I hope I can unregister so someone else can go.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 9, 2016)

Can I sub in for Matt?


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 9, 2016)

StachuK1992 said:


> Can I sub in for Matt?



I still have to wait and see if I'm going.

Remind me to never go to competitions in February again.


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 9, 2016)

Idk if they'd accept replacements, the limit was 140 and they're at 144 somehow


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 9, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> Idk if they'd accept replacements, the limit was 140 and they're at 144 somehow



Dang.

Edit: Ok, the Mathcounts competition has been confirmed (finally) to be Friday the 26th.


----------



## Jen (Feb 25, 2016)

I don't know if this is the right place for this, but I have a MoYu Pyraminx that's primary that I want to sell. I'll take $8 or so for it. I'm Jen, I have short hair and I'll be at the comp. If anyone wants it, feel free to ask. Thanks 

Edit: Want to add that it was barley touched. I opened it and solved it about 10 times before realizing that the primary color isn't really my thing.


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 25, 2016)

Jen said:


> I don't know if this is the right place for this, but I have a MoYu Pyraminx that's primary that I want to sell. I'll take $8 or so for it. I'm Jen, I have short hair and I'll be at the comp. If anyone wants it, feel free to ask. Thanks
> 
> Edit: Want to add that it was barley touched. I opened it and solved it about 10 times before realizing that the primary color isn't really my thing.



I would guess this is a good place to put this.

I'd buy it, but I already have a black MoYu Pyraminx. 

And while I'm here, HYYYPE!


----------

